# My Big Achievement!



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

I wanted to share this with you all, as you've all been so friendly and supportive during this last relapse of M.E./CFS which happened in April 2000. As some of you may know, I was half way through my MSc in international development when I fell ill. Fortunately I'd completed the taught part and just (!) had three 3,500 word essays and one 10,000 word disseration to write. I persuaded my university to let me continue my studies (rather than suspend and resume when I'm recovered). Only this year have I been able to start studying meaningfully again, doing up to 6 hours per week, trying to make some progress when the physical fatigue and the cognitive dysfunction allows. Well, today I finished my 'foreign policy of developing states' essay. It's taken me 7 months to do the research and write the 3,500 words, but I've finally done it.







This is a huge thing for me as my studies really define who I am - my identity and my life choices - and I'm absolutely determined to get this degree. It feels so good to complete the first essay I've done in 3 1/2 years. My tutor's going to die of shock and disbelief when it lands on his desk next week! Only someone with M.E./CFS could possibly celebrate this by spending the next week sleeping and staying home!!







Then I'll start on the next essay... groan!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Susan, that is absolutely wonderful!! Isn't it grand to feel proud of yourself!?! I think you should just spend a few days staring at your essay, feeling proud. That is really great! Sometimes we who are very very ill forget what it's like to feel proud of ourselves, or what it feels like to accomplish something. I'm so happy for your good news, and your landmark accomplishment!!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

That's fantastic Susan! Quite an accomplishment. I admire your perseverance. You go girl!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Susan,This is fantastic news! so proud of you! (hope that doesn't sound patronising!) anyone with ME/CFS recognises what a big achievement this is for you  Hope you have a lovely relaxing week to recover and make sure you treat yourself somehow for being so committed! {{{hugs}}}Clair


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Congratulations Susan on your accomplishment.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Congrats, Susan. Well done! I'm so proud of you.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thank you all.







It feels so great to have handed a piece of work in! I've started work on the next essay now... hopefully it won't take me as long as the last one did!


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Susan- how wonderful! You go,girl!!!!!


----------



## Askeladden (Dec 18, 2003)

Congrats and keep up the good work!Askeladden


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well done Susan!


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thank you, celticlady, Askeladden and Nikki. I'm enjoying researching my next essay at the moment,







although getting tired and headachy very quickly...


----------

